# Maybe I'll go back to smoking as Cuban cigars may soon be available again!



## Ralphy1 (Dec 18, 2014)

This is great news for me and all of us--Americans and Cubans!  And it has been long overdue!  Obama has to be given Kudos for finally opening the door and I don't want to hear otherwise.  Do you understand me?


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 18, 2014)

Message received and understood..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Good...


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 18, 2014)

Okay Ralphy, don't shoot!

I do agree anyway. Making a whole nation and its people suffer because you don't happen to like its leader and what he stands for.... Ridiculous!

Offering the hand of friendship, that's more likely to turn an enemy into a friend, than backing him up against the wall. That isn't likely to accomplish anything, except make him hate you more.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 18, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> This is great news for me and all of us--Americans and Cubans!  And it has been long overdue!  Obama has to be given Kudos for finally opening the door and I don't want to hear otherwise.  Do you understand me?


.
......


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## mpd (Dec 18, 2014)

And think of all those 50's American cars waiting for to make someone a fortune after a bit of TLC!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes!  My '52 Chevy might be still rolling in Havana!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2014)

Not to mention returning the island to a playground for the wealthy!!   They need another resort area.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2014)

These gals know how to enjoy a good Cuban cigar.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Are you sure that they are gals?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2014)

One has chin whiskers!


----------



## mpd (Dec 18, 2014)

Funnily enough, yesterday on a TV programme, I heard that Isambard Kingdom Brunnel (famous English 19th century Engineer) smoked 40 Havanna Cigars a day!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 18, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes!  My '52 Chevy might be still rolling in Havana!


Cash for cars!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2014)

On a more serious note... I'm not quite sure I understand the Republican objection to normalization of relations with Cuba?  We severed diplomatic ties on Jaunuary 1st 1961 so that makes 55 years of nothing being accomplished by it.   The old argument about the USSR is about silly now isn't it.... there IS no more USSR and Russia has more than enough of it's own problems to worry about Cuba.  SO... what's the deal?   Most of the old folks that fled Cuba in the 50s have died off.. The younger generation does not care..  WHY are Republicans so against it that Marco Rubio is running around with his hair on fire?  Is it just because Obama did it?


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 18, 2014)

Gotja!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2014)

Fiesta Cubana! Think Elian Gonzales may come back for a visit?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2014)

How about Ricky Ricardo??


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2014)

Si, Si Ricky!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2014)

Maybe these three will come back. I hope so.


----------



## drifter (Dec 18, 2014)

a good cigar is sorely tempting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2014)

Rand Paul voices favor of trade with Cuba...http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/18/rand-paul-cuba_n_6348558.html




> WASHINGTON (AP) — Kentucky Sen. Rand Paul said Thursday the lengthy U.S. economic embargo against Cuba "just hasn't worked" and voiced support for opening trade with Cuba in the aftermath of the Obama administration's policy shift regarding the communist island.
> 
> Paul became the first potential Republican presidential candidate to offer some support for President Barack Obama's decision to attempt to normalize U.S. relations with Cuba. The president's surprise announcement on Wednesday was criticized by several potential GOP candidates, who said it amounted to appeasing the Castro regime.
> 
> ...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## drifter (Dec 20, 2014)

I never had a Cuban cigar; always smoked Royal Jamacians. It's time we allowed the Cubans to breathe easy.


----------



## Debby (Dec 21, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> ........ The old argument about the USSR is about silly now isn't it.... there IS no more USSR and Russia has more than enough of it's own problems to worry about Cuba.




In 2008, Russia was the first country to send aid to Cuba after three hurricanes devastated the island in the form of food, medical and construction supplies.
In 2009 there was talk between Russia and Cuba of $20 million in credit and 25,000 tonnes of grain aid to Cuba.
Russia also granted a $150 million loan to buy agricultural and construction equipment.
In July 2014, Putin touted a decision to relieve Cuba from 90% of a $35 billion debt and announced deals to work together in oil and gas exploration.

So I guess Russia has been a pretty decent country over the years to a poverty stricken country, right up until this year.  Wouldn't it be nice if their 'humanitarian' spirit wasn't being impinged upon by forces beyond their control?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuba–Russia_relations


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, Pootie brought it on himself... If he behaves... perhaps things will get better for him and the poor country stuck with him.


----------



## Debby (Dec 21, 2014)

So you're still ignoring all the evidence to the contrary and sucking up the propaganda?


----------

